# small vibration on brake pedal??



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

this is my first post so here we go:
just got my 1lt cruze this week, and today i noticed while parking (low speed) that everytime i press the brake on low speed it vibrates. not like the ABS which is loud and feels rough, this is a small vibration and isnt loud at all.
however this doesnt happen when driving only when parking.
anyone has any idea? here is a link to the video. it is pretty hard to hear the vibration 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9VMLAzA0Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Most Cars have this as it is the Brake Interlock device, very normal! It also activates the brake switch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect Eddy's correct. See if you can duplicate it at speed by very lightly pressing and releasing the brake pedal. Try with your shoe off to get a better feel for the pedal feedback.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also going with the above diagnosis. I never really paid it any attention as the car was always on and radio and fan is up when I had my auto loaners.


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

Alright thanks 
I have owned a cavalier and a cobalt and never felt that.
Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Roll down the windows and mash the brake pedal several times in park. Same sound?

It sounded like the brake booster vacuum assist pump under the hood to me.


----------

